

How to game Google Scholar - tokenadult
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2011/01/how_to_game_google_scholar.php

======
rubidium
In agreement with the article, it is worth everyone knowing that Google isn't
acting like a peer-reviewed source, and it has decided not to be a filter for
what qualifies as academically worthy content.

As a scholar, you should know what journals are reliable and which are not.
Google scholar, because it doesn't insist on peer-reviewed articles, is
actually stronger because one can find the state-of-the-art papers that
haven't been published anywhere yet. In that sense, it's more of a tool built
for active researchers than undergrad/high school projects.

------
john_horton
If you use "appears on Google Scholar" as an indicator for quality, then yes,
you'll have problems---but you get the author affiliation, citation tree and
journal, which can all be strong, useful signals of quality (esp. if it's your
field).

